

Anyone want some Spotify Invitations? - shahedkhan30

Invitation tokens from my account. First used, first served.<p>dcMSFRr9ZeKEKRYc
bKDHMB9hC6ndYkWT
fduHyZ3wPXydmkVY
aqWaG5TdSusBNURT
efz3TMMgyWRreUeX
cmUZe4ZbYzw22NAS
bHuWuJb5YT9TMNbX
bBpaeeE8z3Mp3Asu
cnbzYFJhNxKG575k
bTh7kxtYRn5C7Exc
dbUyM6NFChT37BFA
bRJtrbTq53AWPSdx
eFEpMkpwKKdNgtDa
erXtc8e6E6bc8qZu
agBD2CSxHC7UAabZ
axUc3ExHJ8tpE6CN
etbFuTDgd5CxZJ5d
eBwyHKne9XspgnRF
cHrXEEeYZKCeD9Hr
c7qVeFNSeGWdtkRc
fAnAbqKKRGAAUxBR
dcWpm4JBG3TRs9aT
bVZrpEKKDkxT2VF9
eA4zbPZS9Yp5WpcK
dZLZDFTS9CeLd6Bp
eh5eu9hBfntAFPJ7<p>Request more at: http://wp.me/p1FykR-b<p>Enjoy!
======
liquid_x
Here's some more:

dqPHPcWFD6f4cdNp cz9BEbtfy3zzt6yn cCDnrMnWgrR8nzex dNYVfTeYswT5AJEz
aP3sGRwXPFD32FrC dtdUHtEHCfyyCATu dhUzDdmZW9rg2GKX fCsV2YSWsZGxFePU
cnJCdDHS9ZbYMrpz detGX7PtVzgmqcW7 bB7cmhqnt6df8gbD aNhxLHstzxk4MJFL
dUrzx6rJxBkgfEFK c2tM7E4GmyXXVqDe dqX3qXpLfYWfGKEH ee8rdy5Z7LLAEhhV
eYZ7WZJYhWaWreJn b4h42YA8a4MFqc7b dnVE3VwR4MLG6raf d3aYpNVcXZkrdBm9
eqYgkG2dBU4PwGW5 by6tPHnTSHWyC5k8 aHqZeDXVYcK9s2wn cN5fuWrNyAaE35DX
aB5nkWYrUt3457cC cDYKBcnMDCfR56qW e9PEJrATBcN3LAG9 eK3BZVAPNTfdpfdf
ek4VDn6J6URrZHqd bY2xRFNJGJanVAHd cVHXDpTZwnCKrrhd fdqdHnZ35yVEzuFw
ckMNftxHxuC7quwD esZ7r6qVUsTeT5CF eLpmaFswEx7FzNca eyxqmC93KsqCywPU
cwLuEe8GzZXKk48N dXGdsekSyXqxYtyT bRh4Pt4nS6sTtS65 aEKVFPNXsyraPFfD
bYZ2g9aH6AzrXdZZ dJme94APNY9855YC

~~~
jwatzman
I just used one of your invite codes -- thank you very much!

------
fohlin
About 30 more invitation tokens:

    
    
      crqxRa92AsTW42wW
      eAEypkhan8JhBg75
      cVPKJCEUg632gWhT
      eJc8u8Jqufuz6Kxb
      aTu4K6qyWD3GhCYM
      eHw5utyRzpLF2Rmx
      aYFdzLzDRNq55WTK
      b7y87pY8Ry5VLDLa
      ceGpd2BFRLdg9cYa
      chBsfX6CMYBYsxhG
      bBxxdJTau9Z2rqsf
      fFUxzbcVP9rrpusG
      cSErqzguVSV9dRb9
      aTzUNLBugwryHhkF
      fADBzdRCym398wGr
      esZzPqeG6cHaF6G9
      etnG4HRxe8VywcKC
      ekTzkGumzFLYANx2
      aJm4LBUuSnMTh2qz
      fxzRKNRPWB3JCVeY
      by2T2bDCbgRKTSYc
      cDWzBNEcPrFSfR42
      escp33EhqCuxFLhS
      ecm9KCFVckNAcxSZ
      aFfLcP3DUWrKMNU4
      cKx46TDeJs66N67F
      eMh5tTdUBDtyBXrt
      bhTSJPCfhSuGuyTq
      e9wxkdSHKbLg9x3e
      enL2MRmySrNgKXUV
      da2zqXpbrkaYPqGP
      bxxh3Bb9F9rM5dYY
      eTkWs35GFxkfyWRF

~~~
bmwracer0
Awesome, got one. Thanks!

------
duuude
Here are some more that hopefully will work: dA7c8WeqnLCH4bHD cgEDmca8cqVGn8pb
azWfnfryYgKhX2my eSUYbySeSsagB2Tb dP2tTXMxtEwpY3RA cPbfgcM2wxSYWgU2
bYgA6LVyS7cg3X9J d3YE5ktKTnrmRB3B cMS39kbmkDL4YURC dR5AXA5Ykf3kw32u
cXmwMqDb79MzWSP7 bs35GUnDyXCepg3P cduzy9sb7M9sqgtb fDNWYuE3AsyWfnRU
euCkKKwdpe6Z9R7S fMyza2ZqJ5ETfUZZ cZBgxndCFXSKTWyh bsEd9ggZPEnPMDGY
dqrmhGSS84bLrEFT fsPYDcW9zkpusGBT eCeFuEwaTmyeEJ2G d8cqSwcEXNTEK8ST
arLFeFKUN29pBC4z cDM8uYPq6Nz3nqnT exfduFq8wnM6VyzV fGGDxcXkPgPwsh9T
cNwNGc8UmMU6PAc7 d2gbVqTbpFw3Lhee e9sBZ3AYxesHHyym

~~~
saroz
thanks

------
JonnieCache
It should be pointed out that the wp.me link right there points to an email
harvesting page, which according to the small print hidden below the fold will
also sign you up to "receive notifications of Viatask, a start-up that
connects you with people in your community to get your daily errands
completed."

~~~
shahedkhan30
In return for the invitation we provide, we will also sign you up with free
newsletters once a month, or less, you can always wish to unsubscribe, and
keep your invitation ;)

------
binarymax
...and some more:

    
    
    		fgsExTB36wA2eaV7 
    		ak9VMTbCdpSJ9wFs 
    		bAPGcDyedhmufxX3 
    		bC5npb45gP8wFVrL 
    		chRUR7ppAyGSsfWX 
    		aenKPdr5FbWsDJup 
    		cRkfx4StKqF5RHMw 
    		bNbRF28GHLL5JBsY 
    		cAteM3EeNtsYtH2s 
    		fcYKDbDrKecAskft

~~~
binarymax
...and when those burn up here are 10 more :)

cx9NcYTDWD9r6kDX eUqXp9GgaSZDRumL frkJW9RtwhHaGk9y cwbd4Bx8GcSckGEe
da8Cd8BfEBeKA6fk bSDzY5JpxyM5MYNK dLAJATeyWDc3CJA7 eZu8xRVfs9TCPm5d
cFKF4Cf9c24NDGxr ezr5mXaJB6wUeNNJ

Also - Im very late to the game on this, but can anyone please please please
send me a G+ invite? EDIT: received G+ invite - Thank you Travis!

------
alopes
I have some:

csDw8FGqsBExdaPd , c9SgW9SeERuEHtVH , cHX7nr9H7MrwUSV6 , fk5sHe3RcYcAXC9p ,
dkp9fMTxDbm4tbBu , dubEctcsG4wJXBhT , ffCuwWFccLPDBZWm , d3PzSKbp7pGNZUw8 ,
beRzRYbdcGLASec2 , bYEwx73GHZsN2Ynq

~~~
ajray
Thanks! I think i grabbed the last one of these though. (If you test a whole
batch and they're done, reply with that).

------
danny3stacks
If you still need an invite, Klout is giving away free tokens:

<http://klout.com/perk/Spotify/SpotifyFreeAccounts>

------
skroth
Damn, missed it. Anyone have any more to spare?

------
ScottWhigham
Dang - I'm late to the party! All gone.

~~~
bks
Who would have thought that checking HN at 7:04am would make me late to the
party...

------
thomas
gah, none of these seem to work

~~~
k33l0r
Here's a few more (I'm in Europe, but hopefully these work globally):

aBURyhWGFndUFhrm bP8rnhwu8mEeFMPr dGDccgGDWT88hDHc aWh397SLVCykGF5r
ctMhkwPn65uYPu9e fErYApAFhbpYRLHw bA4AwyhstydP4XmA bNDhq7R8Hb9cNf98
c4LRgTpcKEY6N6pX eNWksBcyZUnMuWHu bz9CxB5bfpHCBxVY

~~~
nivals
Thanks. You = the man.

~~~
nickythegreek
excellent! thanks man

------
bantic
here are a few more:

baR2mJpMfgecD6Ut fgyc54yA4FS2kM85 beb4HZFy4FPxBqHp

------
hansolosays
aww all gone :(

~~~
irissaint
More please!

